# terrorist attack Canadian tire



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Canadian tire employees were attacked by Moslim lady swinging golf club then latter knife. Not much mention in the media. Dont want to be bias against a religion that promotes Moslims to kill infidels, if they do hot want to become slaves or convert to Moslim religion. Got to love the Quran


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

This link provides more details: http://m.torontosun.com/2017/06/06/counter-terror-unit-probes-scarborough-store-attack
In spite of low reporting profile (a good thing at this time IMO), it does sound like her background and contacts are being fully investigated. Let's hope that is a robust process and that it is isolated to a nutbar.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

If this was done by a white supremacist it would be front page news in Canada and reported around the world. Of course it would be followed by what should be done about racism (meaning white people) in Canada and so on.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Imagine if we let any crazy person get their hands on a gun. Just like Zihaf-Bibeau (Parliament Hill shooter) only being able to get his hands on an old rifle.

I like my religious radical crazies armed with golf clubs.


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

lonewolf :) said:


> Canadian tire employees were attacked by Moslim lady swinging golf club then latter knife. Not much mention in the media. Dont want to be bias against a religion that promotes Moslims to kill infidels, if they do hot want to become slaves or convert to Moslim religion. Got to love the Quran


Most major Toronto media covered it, no?
How much attention do you think it warranted?


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

andrewf said:


> Imagine if we let any crazy person get their hands on a gun. Just like Zihaf-Bibeau (Parliament Hill shooter) only being able to get his hands on an old rifle.
> 
> I like my religious radical crazies armed with golf clubs.


Don't forget about trucks and knives-those are deadly.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Could be worse-we aren't the UK (yet)-what a disaster https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z2DYR_pDig


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> Imagine if we let any crazy person get their hands on a gun. Just like Zihaf-Bibeau (Parliament Hill shooter) only being able to get his hands on an old rifle.


Did they ever find out where he got that rifle?

And yeah... danger of radical islamists should not be taken lightly.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

National coverage by 
Global: http://globalnews.ca/news/3506039/woman-isis-knife-attack-toronto-mall/
City: http://www.citynews.ca/video/2017/0...f-armed-assault-at-scarborough-canadian-tire/
CBC (Toronto): http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...e-rcmp-toronto-police-islamic-state-1.4147750


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

olivaw said:


> National coverage by
> Global: http://globalnews.ca/news/3506039/woman-isis-knife-attack-toronto-mall/
> City: http://www.citynews.ca/video/2017/0...f-armed-assault-at-scarborough-canadian-tire/
> CBC (Toronto): http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...e-rcmp-toronto-police-islamic-state-1.4147750


I like the cartoon the CBC has-like Selfie and Wynne say-diversity is our greatest strength.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

The woman, a mother of 2 young children, needed an interpreter. With such views, why is she in Canada?


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

SMK said:


> The woman, a mother of 2 young children, needed an interpreter. With such views, why is she in Canada?


Could be worse-France, UK, Belgium, Sweden,etc.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

I wasn't even questioning how she passed immigration - obviously she expressed different views to them, simply wondering why an admirer of ISIS chose Canada.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

SMK said:


> I wasn't even questioning how she passed immigration - obviously she expressed different views to them, simply wondering why an admirer of ISIS chose Canada.


Welfare (better with 2 kids), free healthcare-best case scenario is a future as a Wynne cabinet member.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

In the case of radicals, and it's too early to know where this woman and family fall, I don't think welfare is their goal at all.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Charity begins at home. There are enough Canadians needing help. Why does our government feel the need to bring so much grief to the country ? Is it all about buying votes ?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Canadian Tire? good lord - what next ? tim horton's ..with a hockey stick????


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

SMK said:


> The woman, a mother of 2 young children, needed an interpreter. With such views, why is she in Canada?


It's rather normal.... they don't want to learn English. Recently I met in Goodlife Syrian refugees who is 1.5+ years in Canada, he is 40 y.o. .He doesn't know English AT ALL. NADA. I know Arabic better than him ...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mechanic said:


> Charity begins at home. There are enough Canadians needing help. Why does our government feel the need to bring so much grief to the country ? Is it all about buying votes ?


Sure! Votes and Internatinal PR.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> Canadian Tire? good lord - what next ? tim horton's ..with a hockey stick????


This is only the beginning! You guys just don't realize whom do you bring to the country


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I believe the military experts who say these particular brand of terrorists are down to their last gasps now.....with hammers and vehicles.

In a short period of time they will all be gone and there will be a some different threat to worry about. 

That is the way it has been since Cain killed his brother Abel and always will be,.... for as long as humans walk the earth.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Nelley said:


> Welfare (better with 2 kids), free healthcare-best case scenario is a future as a Wynne cabinet member.


She probably could have even gotten free lessons to improve her golf swing if she'd asked around :biggrin:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> She probably could have even gotten free lessons to improve her golf swing if she'd asked around :biggrin:


No, they play different "games"


----------



## Jack Trades (Jun 17, 2017)

*You tell 5 year olds that all people are the same.*



gibor365 said:


> This is only the beginning! You guys just don't realize whom do you bring to the country


To do diversity wrong is really a disaster. To just hire more of X because there are less will have people hate X more, duh! Sure to a 5 year old you tell them everyone is OK, be nice to the person who dresses funny etc.. 

As adults it is a different thing. People covered to an eye slit terrifies me, sorry it does! We allow drunk scantily clad females, do they? DO DIVERSITY CORRECTLY. If you want more women executives, give them more training as students or workers. Don't just drag unfit people into positions they don't know how to do.

Similarly, sure it is nice to be an open country, thank god for that! But many Canadians need help already, I'm not a believer of if they strike you simply turn the other cheek for them to strike. I call this loving my countrymen and countrywomen (and country__ to be politically correct).


----------

